# New Tex-Jet Printer



## Bertrand

Hi people,

This is my first post on this forum. I will be visiting Tex-Jet (or G-Jet) european headquarters early next week for training. I will be purchasing the white ink Tex-Jet system and the Freejet320. 

Any issues from present users that I should know about? I would appreciate feedback from end users, positive or negative, about these machines.

I am new at the DTG printing industry, although I've been using heatpresses and sublimation printing for quite some time now.

Thanks!!


----------



## kriscad

hmmm never heard of them

funny how they use Tex in their name when they are from UK lol


but let us know what you think if you buy it...


----------



## Bertrand

As far as I know, they are called Tex-Jet in USA, and G-Jet in Europe. They are not made in UK but in Greece and their main office is in Switzerland!!


----------



## discmann

ig you are talking about the greek tex-jet, many people who purchased it here in greece are regretgul. dtg machines in general are problematic in my opinion for various of reasons. you are looking for troubles young skywalker.


----------



## discmann

discmann said:


> ig you are talking about the greek tex-jet, many people who purchased it here in greece are regretgul. dtg machines in general are problematic in my opinion for various of reasons. you are looking for troubles young skywalker.


i have to reply to myself: i admit that i don't know why i posted this. in fact texjet seems to be a very "honest" machine and the producing company polyprint seems to be a very reliable one. i had purchased an hm1 which i have sold for a variety of reasons, like extremely high prices of ink and technicians without experience plus head cleanings that did cost a lot and god have mercy if something wrong might happened with it. they could even send the machine to uk to fix it! imagine how much it would cost!!! if i would buy a dtg again then it definetely would be the texjet. polyprint inks have great washability and their prices are quite normal. i have to apologize to polyprint for that thread; i must have posted it under the influence of the hm1 mania i had those days. one last i have to say: if you are in greece and want to purchase a dtg go for the texjet and don't mess with hm1. i lost quite a lot of money and precious time so i can say so after the black experience i had with the hm1. it is a thief and piece of junk no matter what don or anyother dtg dealer say. now i feel much better...it's a relief this thread i post right now.


----------



## InYourFace

Bertrand said:


> Hi people,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I will be visiting Tex-Jet (or G-Jet) european headquarters early next week for training. I will be purchasing the white ink Tex-Jet system and the Freejet320.
> 
> Any issues from present users that I should know about? I would appreciate feedback from end users, positive or negative, about these machines.
> 
> I am new at the DTG printing industry, although I've been using heatpresses and sublimation printing for quite some time now.
> 
> Thanks!!


My husband and I are newbies to t-shirt printing. Right now we are using a local silk screen printer for our production work. 

I am curious about the various dtg printers on the market. We have a local dealer for Brother in our state (NC) so we are going to a seminar this coming weekend to check out the dtg printer and software and try to determine if this is a way for us to go to reduce our future costs. I've been asking a lot of questions and getting mixed reviews on these dtg printers. Silk-screeners are saying the ink doesn't last as long, and if you are going to print only one of a design they are ok but not otherwise, too costly an investment. Our business will be based on the internet sales orders for our original designs, not walk in orders. Any ideas from out there?


----------



## fdsales

I had a brief stint w/ a TJet 3, and really learned a lot about DTG printing in that very short 3 month period....it's great for very short runs, especially like what you mentioned for your Internet sales. Your best success will be white/lite shirts. If you plan to do dark shirts, then your success rate goes down, and costs go up. I've heard that printing costs for dark shirts can run $3-$5 per shirt per side, due to ink cost, not counting the reject rate for dark shirts, especially in the beginning. Also, do you plan to sell enough shirts to invest $17K-$20K on a DTG printer? I've heard a lot of good things about the Brother 541, but it does not do white ink for now, so if you plan to market only white shirts, then you may be OK. Otherwise, like myself, I would keep reading these forums, getting educated, and wait a while longer until the white ink/pretreatment issues become a little more perfected. Don't get me wrong, there are several forum members doing quite well w/ these systems, especially on dark shirts, but it took them quite a long time & lot of expense to achieve their success, and they also have the sales to justify the expensive. If you're doing just INTERNET sales, it take a while or your line to catch on. Perhaps it may be better to invest your $$$$ in getting your line going, staying w/ your current screen-printer, then once the sales are really moving, make the investment. Good Luck.


----------



## corakes

Hi!
I bought a G-Jet (TEX-Jet) about 6 weeks ago - and I am VERY Happy with that machine !!! The ink (probably DuPont) is great - I have no problem with the 
white ink. The only thing I didn´t like about the package was the software (
Ergosoft Texprint) : you need Photoshop to create a white layer (if printing on dark shirts) - it is pretty time consuming. I contacted Eukon Digital (in California) and they sold me their software - which is really great !!!!
So much easier. 
Bertrand : Where in Europe did you buy your Tex-Jet/G-Jet ????
Susanne


----------



## Titchimp

corakes said:


> Hi!
> I bought a G-Jet (TEX-Jet) about 6 weeks ago - and I am VERY Happy with that machine !!! The ink (probably DuPont) is great - I have no problem with the
> white ink. The only thing I didn´t like about the package was the software (
> Ergosoft Texprint) : you need Photoshop to create a white layer (if printing on dark shirts) - it is pretty time consuming. I contacted Eukon Digital (in California) and they sold me their software - which is really great !!!!
> So much easier.
> Bertrand : Where in Europe did you buy your Tex-Jet/G-Jet ????
> Susanne


Are you UK based? Ive jsut had a reply from the UK distributer about pricing etc but the ink sounds expensive comapred to what US people talk about


----------



## corakes

Hi !
No - I am from Germany. We pay 105 Euros for 250ml ink.
I have seen more expensive inks... We bought it from our
G-Jet distributor BRS (near Cologne). So far we are very happy
with our machine !


----------



## corakes

Do you have the G-Jet/Tex-Jet ????


----------



## Titchimp

corakes said:


> Do you have the G-Jet/Tex-Jet ????


Not currently, but it is something we are seriously looking into!


----------



## Robert72

Susan, you're paying way too much for the ink. Ask at Afford Inks . I think they ship to all European countries.


----------



## BETO

Hello i just check some website that they are making promotion about the freejet that got the cleaning sitem for dont clogthe lines and thh head the company that got that machine is international machine group did u guys even see this machine before? Ok thanks.beto. Is this is one of the machines that they traing to just come out with new ideas but i dosent work?


----------



## chris ashdown

corakes said:


> Hi!
> I bought a G-Jet (TEX-Jet) about 6 weeks ago - and I am VERY Happy with that machine !!! The ink (probably DuPont) is great - I have no problem with the
> white ink. The only thing I didn´t like about the package was the software (
> Ergosoft Texprint) : you need Photoshop to create a white layer (if printing on dark shirts) - it is pretty time consuming. I contacted Eukon Digital (in California) and they sold me their software - which is really great !!!!
> So much easier.
> Bertrand : Where in Europe did you buy your Tex-Jet/G-Jet ????
> Susanne


Hi Susanne

I am looking to purchase a TEX-JET, the price quoted is just over £10,000 so looking for all information I can get

Do you still like the machine and how are you doing the maintanance, I understand the white can cause problems

The main compeditor seems to be the DTG Kiosk or HM1 but I have heard a lot of bad press over that make

Any information or suggestions would be welcomed

Chris


----------



## corakes

Hello Chris. We are still very happy with this machine.
Maintanance is necessary with every machine that prints white ! Most of them use the same white ink (Dupont). But it doesn´t take that long... 5min maybe.
I don´t use it every day but we never had a problem with clogged printheads. The rip-software has a cleaning program that runs automatically every 8 hours . 
BTW : the G-Jet has a bigger printer size: 400x600mm

Hope I could help. If you have more questions: just ask 
Susanne


----------



## chris ashdown

Many thanks, 

What sort of costs would you average out at for say a large and small colouronto white t-shirt and the same onto a black t-shirt

How long have you left the machine with nothing to do, and does it use much ink like this?


----------



## jackass

Hi guys,i'm new in the forum.
i am from venice and i like to know how much cost this "tex jet"

cherrs 

jack


----------



## avantis

Hi 

I am interested in purchasing the ekprint software.
Do you have any telephone contact form them, since all my emails are not reaching them.
Thanks

Kind regards

[email protected]et.hr

Please can you answer to me directly on my email?


----------

